# Nine's first official "photo" shoot



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Nine is from my first litter and I have been really enjoying her puppy hood. Here are a couple pics form today - some out takes and some good ones  I haven't been here in awhile - very busy at home and work but am trying to get back into my routine lol


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

She's beautiful........I love the 4th picture of her!!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a pretty puppy she is!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Nine is beautiful!!! How old is she? Thanks for sharing her pics!!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone. She is 4.5 months old here...deep in the puppy gawky's!! I want to try to get a picture of her carrying shoes...my first dog that likes shoes! I have two sandals and three runners scattered around me as I type. She brings them drops them and goes to find more lol


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Is her name Nine, or was she #9?

I think the name Nine is awesome!! It reminds me of John Lennon! #9 Dream! She is a dream, how precious!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

9 is a beautiful young lady... Love the photos of her....
Just a suggestion, I would Photoshop out the collar and leed as it would look more natural... JMHO... 

Hope you don't mind, but I quickly did one to show the difference in the look...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

She is beautiful! Looking forward to watching her grow with lots of pictures from you. Is that mom with her in one of the pictures?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nine is a gorgeous little girl, all the pictures are great- don't have a favorite, love them all.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She's a beautiful girl. You must be very pleased with her.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Pretty little girl and I love her name<:

Was that her mom with her in the stuffy-tug pic?


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone..no that was an "aunty" with the stuffy  Her mom is BonBon - pic attached.

I left the leash in - doesn't bug me...I take it out sometimes and leave it in others. Sometimes the leash helps tell a story


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

peeps said:


> Thanks everyone..no that was an "aunty" with the stuffy  Her mom is BonBon - pic attached.
> 
> I left the leash in - doesn't bug me...I take it out sometimes and leave it in others. Sometimes the leash helps tell a story


BonBon is gorgeous!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What a lovely dog.
Just curious-how do you get a Golden to make her tail go straight out as it does in a couple of the photos? I don't think I have ever seen my dog's tail point out straight like that
OMG! I went back after I posted this and looked again, and for Pete's sake, what I thought was a pointed straight out tail was the sidewalk behind. What an idiot I am


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Ignutah, 
I had to laugh at your comments, as I was reading your first sentence I was thinking, I had to go back something is wrong with my eyes, because the first thing I thought I noticed on photos was how she holds her tail. 
Nine is gorgeous girl.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Well Bon holds her tail out...hmmm maybe Nine will too  
I forgot to respond...YES her name is Nine  her Registered name is 

Harmony's After Eight So Nine just fit right in!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

What a beautiful girl, excellent pics


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh 9 is a beauty.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

peeps said:


> Thanks everyone..no that was an "aunty" with the stuffy  Her mom is BonBon - pic attached.
> 
> I left the leash in - doesn't bug me...I take it out sometimes and leave it in others. Sometimes the leash helps tell a story


After seeing BonBon's picture, no wonder Nine is a gorgeous pup. BonBon is stunning.......

Nine's autny is too.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, what beauties they both are!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Very much a beauty!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, she is a gorgeous girl!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Beautiful girl...her whole family is gorgeous!

btw, I thought that was her tail too...kind of skimpy. :doh:Glad it is the sidewalk!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

lol she doesn't have much more hair then that right now anyway lol


----------

